
Y_serial: warehouse Python objects with SQLite  - iamelgringo
http://yserial.sourceforge.net/
======
toppy
Nice module. One comment: the way you use default database is quite
unconvenient. Why not define pzinit(db) or - even better - define class pz and
put all those methods altogether with init(db)?

